

Firefox and StartSSL Class 1 Certificates OCSP Botchup - n2j3
https://forum.startcom.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=2654&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=60

======
r721
"startcom: Unfortunately there was a major outage yesterday evening which
resulted in a technical issue and the OCSP responders failed to update
correctly - they are syncing again and this issue should be resolved by now.
Apology for the inconvenience and happy holidays." (page 6)

